# vomiting cud?  out her nose



## slunderg (Feb 18, 2012)

I had a doe that i bought (shouldn't have but i did) that was very malnutritioned. She wouldn't gain weight. I wormed her twice, she kidded in the middle of all this and i lost both babies...Reason unknown. I have had her for 3 months now. We noticed a couple times that she had green cud in her nose. She would blow it out and go on. She had a good appetite. Noticed more recently that it was happening more frequently and then i was seeing puddles of it in her pen.But still good appetite. Yesterday my husband came home and she was almost dead. He put her down so that she wouldn't suffer. But for future reference what the heck went wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2012)

She probably really needed to go to a good vet from the beginning. Unfortunately, we can't tell you what was wrong. There are so many things it could be since she was in bad shape when you got her. I would suggest in the future to buy from a reputable breeder who will answer questions and you start with a healthy goat. I'm sorry your experience was so bad.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you had such a miserable outcome.  Sometimes its worth it to take a chance and sometimes it just isn't.  But you did your best.  

Just FYI, goats can get an intestinal disease early in life and then they can't digest properly forever after that.  There are all sorts of reasons for vomitting in a goat.  Worms, twisted (obstructed) gut, poison, maldeveloped digestive system, something caught in her intestinal tract, cancer, and a whole host of other things.

She could have had a myriad of problems when you got her and without a whole lot of blood work and stool sample analysis by a vet, it would be really hard to tell why she was so sick.  

As Ksalvagno said, you are better off buying from a reputable breeder or someone you know.  Then you will have a much better outcome.


----------



## tidbit42 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I was reading about the goat with the cud in her nose, and I have a young male approx. 3 months. he has been sounding congested just today and had what looked like a tiny little bit of cud next to one nostril. Now, I want to take him to a vet, like suggested , how do you know who is a good goat vet? I live in Champaign County. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 20, 2012)

Just call around to the vets or ask other goat breeders.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

You can use the Find A Vet option at www.aasrp.org (American Association of Small Ruminant Practitioners)

_Note:  not all vets that see goats are listed but it's a good place to start._


----------

